# Who is running an in bay FP gauge?



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

I'm looking for some feedback on in bay fuel pressure gauges.
I've seen tiny dial ones mounted straight out of the t fitting, larger ones with hose lengths anywhere from 6 to 24 inches. From Summit specials, to a $400 scientific precision gauge with a name I can't pronounce.

What level of precision and quality is really needed?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i think the Jeg's gauge is the only one that doesn't break over time, lol


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

if you mount a mechanical fpr & gauge on the firewall, basically off the motor....then they tend to last longer. if mounted on the fuel rail/motor, they are subjected to a lot more vibration. even the liquid filled (vibration dampener) gauges can fail when on the motor. i just run a simple auto meter gauge mechanical fpr off my aeromotive regulator. its just used to make sure the base pressure is good....works fine  .


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I have one, and stil works
Mounted on the firewall
http://velardejose.tripod.com/projecte16reincarnated
Those carbs like low pressure/high flow fuel, around 3 - 4 psi


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

So
reliability is more a factor of the installation than the initial quality of the gauge.
Precision isn't really a factor, and quality is subjective.

IOW, I can just get any gauge that I like, just mount it away from vibration.

Thanx


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

One more for the road, I mounted ine on the firewall, since I removed the CC I modified the stock CC bracket to hold the FP gauge.


----------



## sx7r (Apr 8, 2003)

i have a jegs and a summit racing fp gauge. both work fine. just make sure it's liquid filled since there's bound to be vibration.


----------

